
Dubai to introduce EHang autonomous one-person taxi drones by July 2017 - leotravis10
http://mashable.com/2017/02/13/dubai-ehang-drone-taxis/
======
FabHK
Dupe,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13641253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13641253)

